# Here's what I think



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

I think we collectively should help CVPCS on his attempt to get Cyanogen mod for droid X.

Because Frankly, I want a bad ass phone and I'm financially stuck with my DX until I get fed up (coming soon)

I want my phone to fly, I want my phone to wifi tether, I want my phone to be what I was promised, boss.

So with that said, please feel free to keep this post and +1 it or reply to show your support, whatever.

CM4DX - Longest battle in Cyanogen history imo


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

Cross our fingers for 2nd-init


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

The Cyan War, the forces of good are beginning to take over the tyranny of Moto's colonies. Observe as @CVPCS begins his swing to slice Sanjay's head off with his saber, and @Cyanogen and @LayherDaddy come in for back up.

WE WILL WIN THIS WAR, WE ARE STRONG


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

+ 1

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Fingers are crossed


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have actually been considering donating my DX to Cyanogenmod once I upgrade, so they can use it for testing purposes and hopefully further the development and/or progress towards defeating the bootloader security. We must continue to fight the good fight!


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

if the CM team or cvpcs need a DX I can donate mine. Since I got the bolt the DX has been relegated to desk clock/alarm duty


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well ill let pcs know all of what yall have said here. we're all anxious as hell. so hopefully we can help


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Well i just talked to him and heres what he said



> Austen
> 3:28 PM
> *2nd-init works*
> Google Talk
> ...


Not there yet but getting closer


----------



## punchman1 (Jun 7, 2011)

+1 from me. Glad there are people in this world much smarter than myself.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya. I have faith he'll get it soon. The fact that he's still working on it is amazing.


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

It's great to see that this phone hasn't been left behind due to the "limitations". I hope we'll see it soon. But at least we have great Devs that have done AMAZING things with it still!


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

+1 for me too, I've been waiting for a while now to try some CM on my DX


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Seems like people really take having a locked bootloader as the end of the world. I'd love to have CM7 on my DX and I'm sure with time cvps will finish his work and all will rejoice but until then I'm just as happy with Tranq, Liberty, apeX and the other Roms out there available to us. Honestly my phones so customized I haven't worried about the bootloader in a good while.

DX, locked bootloader or not, is still a top performer and a kick ass phone.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

^Ever owned a set with an unlockable bootloader?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

SoHaunted said:


> Seems like people really take having a locked bootloader as the end of the world. I'd love to have CM7 on my DX and I'm sure with time cvps will finish his work and all will rejoice but until then I'm just as happy with Tranq, Liberty, apeX and the other Roms out there available to us. Honestly my phones so customized I haven't worried about the bootloader in a good while.
> 
> DX, locked bootloader or not, is still a top performer and a kick ass phone.


Agreed and to have come from a D1 to the DX. It makes me sad i cant run cm7. But iv gotten used to the roms out there that i love. so it doesnt bother me to much. The only thing that pisses me off...is the .sbfing all the time, when i make stupid mistakes and the fact i cant hit power and vol and get straight into recovery. But other than that it doesnt matter much to me.....I just still cant wait till we can test it out....hopefully it will be before i get my TBOLT lol....but even when i do....ill still make sure to keep up to date the with the DX world :-D


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Agreed and to have come from a D1 to the DX. It makes me sad i cant run cm7. But iv gotten used to the roms out there that i love. so it doesnt bother me to much. The only thing that pisses me off...is the .sbfing all the time, when i make stupid mistakes and the fact i cant hit power and vol and get straight into recovery. But other than that it doesnt matter much to me.....I just still cant wait till we can test it out....hopefully it will be before i get my TBOLT lol....but even when i do....ill still make sure to keep up to date the with the DX world :-D


I heard tbolt sucks... @p3droid went from dx to tbolt hated the batt life and such, and looked at a charge today and seemed to love it. Via twitter of course lol

via Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I heard tbolt sucks... @p3droid went from dx to tbolt hated the batt life and such, and looked at a charge today and seemed to love it. Via twitter of course lol
> 
> via Tapatalk


He's a tough nut to bust.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> ^Ever owned a set with an unlockable bootloader?


Yes I did, had a D1 before getting the DX

_"closet moto fanboy"_



SyNiK4L said:


> Agreed and to have come from a D1 to the DX. It makes me sad i cant run cm7. But iv gotten used to the roms out there that i love. so it doesnt bother me to much. The only thing that pisses me off...is the .sbfing all the time, when i make stupid mistakes and the fact i cant hit power and vol and get straight into recovery. But other than that it doesnt matter much to me.....I just still cant wait till we can test it out....hopefully it will be before i get my TBOLT lol....but even when i do....ill still make sure to keep up to date the with the DX world :-D


Yep only hassle is the SBFs when I screw up but that's far and between.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

SoHaunted said:


> Yes I did, had a D1 before getting the DX
> 
> _"closet moto fanboy"_


Color me surprised. I had the opposite reaction.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

SoHaunted said:


> Yes I did, had a D1 before getting the DX
> 
> _"closet moto fanboy"_


DEFF NOT ANYMORE lol. I told myself i will never buy a moto phone again...i thought i was doing myself a favor buying the dx....but i did myself a HUGE disservice if u ask me...i shoulda waited for something better.

And ya exactly the only time i end up .sbf is when im being dumb hahahaha.



BrttWrd said:


> I heard tbolt sucks... @p3droid went from dx to tbolt hated the batt life and such, and looked at a charge today and seemed to love it. Via twitter of course lol
> 
> via Tapatalk


see iv heard both. But from the people that have it,that i actually take their opinions and believe it....I hear good things...and i still want it. I want an unlocked bootloader and a non moto phone lol


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Im really looking foreward to CM4DX. currently my X is unrooted, and serves as my regular phone, while I flash roms on my inc at least twice a day. Overall, im not a huge CM fan, but id be willing to root again JUST for this project. 
_Fingers crossed_


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I for one will be excited if this actually drops. It looks like he's made decent progress. I'm running CM7 on my Nook color and it would be a great experience on the DX.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## qqeyes (Jun 8, 2011)

Plz take the chance to donate to cvpcs, he has never stopped working on getting cm7 to the x

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

Saw this from him earlier (as im sure most of you on twitter did too)



> cvpcs cvpcs
> 2nd-init is working on the DX, continuing to getting it booting and working as expected. (note: 2nd-init only works off the 2.3.34 sbf)


and for those earlier saying you heard the bolt sucks... I've got one now and love it. was on the das_bamf rom for a while now and consistently got over 20 hours on a charge. but Im on CM7 now. I know some people have had problems with the bolt but I guess im lucky
/offtopic

I hope you guys get a working CM7!


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

qqeyes said:


> Plz take the chance to donate to cvpcs, he has never stopped working on getting cm7 to the x
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Well... I wouldn't say that, he's openlu stated that he takes breaks from cm4dx to do og droid stuff and his fun little misc. Projects, but yes, he does deserve donations and his work now will assist us in future locked devices. He has put his name in android history pretty much and his methods will be popularized

via Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Having both the dx and tbolt, I can say the tbolt is a smoother phone overall. Battery life is crappy. With that said, I still prefer my X. The X can do everything any other phone can. Overclock, undervolt, ROMs, themes, etc. A taste of cm would be the cherry on top.


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

I am in on this also I had cyanogen mod on my OG droid and loved it


----------



## JrzDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

CM on the dx would be amazing. 
Been keeping up with the progress of CVPCS on twitter
and gotta say, excited as h3ll


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

+1

Pretty excited to see how everything goes with 2nd init and all. But honestly, Apex is amazing I would be fine running it for the remainder of my X's life. We are lucky to have some very talented devs.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

*HERES WHAT I THINK*


----------

